# Gear Review: Top concealed carry 9mm ammunition for self-defense



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Gear Review: Top concealed carry 9mm ammunition for self defense


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine is the best..... No mine is the best...... You are both wrong mine is the best......... 

Pepsi or coke...

Chevy or Ford.......

Republican or democrat.....

Red or blue......

Catholic or Lutheran......

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

